# Barley Crusher Hell



## Gout (27/12/10)

Fellow grain crushers i am at the point of throwing my mill as far as possible after 2 hours Fng about to get it to crush.... this has become more and more common of late.

Basicly i use a Barley Crusher and it was a dream when i bought it. These days it hardly grips the grain, and its really turning me off brewing due to the rage its causing. I adjust the gap to very wide and still it slips, i have tried everything and i just dont know what more i can try. ( wet the grain, turn the roller backwards then forwards to help it gip some grain, feed it slow, push the grain into the rollers etc)

Looking at past posts it seems this is semi common, some get it, some dont. 

Is there any fix or do i just give up and get a new mill. ( i have spoke to the manufacture and re-built it and oiled it as they advised, tried new 'o' rings even tho they say its not needed it did help)

I'm all milled out


----------



## Spoonta (27/12/10)

I hade the same prob tryed every thing then I saw that were I mounted it to the table the holes had been elonggated by heaps of use and as soon as i turned on the mill full of grain the thing was vibrating lose and causing it to slip


----------



## Batz (27/12/10)

Gout said:


> Fellow grain crushers i am at the point of throwing my mill as far as possible after 2 hours Fng about to get it to crush.... this has become more and more common of late.
> 
> Basicly i use a Barley Crusher and it was a dream when i bought it. These days it hardly grips the grain, and its really turning me off brewing due to the rage its causing. I adjust the gap to very wide and still it slips, i have tried everything and i just dont know what more i can try. ( wet the grain, turn the roller backwards then forwards to help it gip some grain, feed it slow, push the grain into the rollers etc)
> 
> ...




Is the knurling on the rollers worn? If this happens and the knurling is no longer 'sharp' enough it won't pull the grain through.
Most engineering shops could re-knurl the rollers for you.

Batz


----------



## yardy (27/12/10)

Gout said:


> Fellow grain crushers i am at the point of throwing my mill as far as possible after 2 hours Fng about to get it to crush.... this has become more and more common of late.
> 
> Basicly i use a Barley Crusher and it was a dream when i bought it. These days it hardly grips the grain, and its really turning me off brewing due to the rage its causing. I adjust the gap to very wide and still it slips, i have tried everything and i just dont know what more i can try. ( wet the grain, turn the roller backwards then forwards to help it gip some grain, feed it slow, push the grain into the rollers etc)
> 
> ...




got some pics of the rollers ?


----------



## MHB (27/12/10)

Batz said:


> Is the knurling on the rollers worn? If this happens and the knurling is no longer 'sharp' enough it won't pull the grain through.
> Most engineering shops could re-knurl the rollers for you.
> 
> Batz


Hes right, but before you go that far, try cleaning the rollers with a wire brush, they can get caked up with malt dust over time.

MHB


----------



## TidalPete (27/12/10)

Gout,

Have you tried just adding enough grain to cover the roller gap, giving a quick burst of power until the rollers grab, then adding the rest of the grain bill before milling as usual? Do this with my Cranker now that the knurling is a little worn.
If this fails try the same thing again but with a small amount of dampened grain.
Good luck.
Just saw your post MHB & agree with you there. :icon_cheers: 

TP


----------



## Gout (27/12/10)

thanks for the help, here is 2 photos i took after a crush ( and i clean it with air each time) to me it looks sharp and not worn out.

I rebuilt it - and ran it with a wide gap ( adding a tiny bit of grain till it gripped) then cracked the grain, then adjusted it to a better gap and re-cracked it.


----------



## matr (27/12/10)

Maybe you should employ the Gryphon Brewing compulsary wheat in recipe rule.

That's the only way he got his to grip the other day..


----------



## BoilerBoy (27/12/10)

Gout I had the same problem and fixed it only by doing firstly what MHB suggested and clean the rollers, then as Tidal pete said only add enough grain initially to cover the rollers just to check that the idle roller is turning.

Lastly and its a pain, but I have resigned myself to do 2 crushes every time with the first one adjusted wide and then adjuated back to the final gap setting.

Its a total annoyance, but its the only way I have found I can keep using it. I am so thankful I only ever ordered the small hopper after having to empty it out many so many times that a larger one would have only made it worse.

Good luck with it,

Cheers,
BB


----------



## jyo (27/12/10)

They have a lifetime warranty....if it's not doing what it's meant to do after you try all of the above, you could contact the manufacturer. The instructions also state that the bronze bushings need to be oiled twice a year with vegetable oil, which I have not done yet :unsure: 
Cheers, John.


----------



## joecast (27/12/10)

still new to using my barley crusher. first thing i thought was maybe the gaps too wide and the idle roller isnt turning? 
hope it works out for you.


----------



## Gout (27/12/10)

jyo said:


> They have a lifetime warranty....if it's not doing what it's meant to do after you try all of the above, you could contact the manufacturer. The instructions also state that the bronze bushings need to be oiled twice a year with vegetable oil, which I have not done yet :unsure:
> Cheers, John.



I am pulling it apart and oiling it every brew now  it tends to work better ( but still a mega pain in the arse)

think its time to give up on this mill. Its putting me off brewing with all the wasted time. 

I guess the next question is, what mills have the rollers driven off each other eg so there is no slip and hopefully means i will never see this problem again...


----------



## dicko (27/12/10)

Gout said:


> I am pulling it apart and oiling it every brew now  it tends to work better ( but still a mega pain in the arse)
> 
> think its time to give up on this mill. Its putting me off brewing with all the wasted time.
> 
> I guess the next question is, what mills have the rollers driven off each other eg so there is no slip and hopefully means i will never see this problem again...



Heres one

http://www.mashmaster.com/p/563201/millmas...rain-mill-.html

Cheers


----------



## Gout (27/12/10)

dicko said:


> Heres one
> 
> http://www.mashmaster.com/p/563201/millmas...rain-mill-.html
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Dicko - it looks great, I want one... sorta not sure i can afford it tho - is this the only one on the market? the MosterMill looks nice but i cant see any gear on their web. 

I assume the gears will solve all these "no grip" issues - does anyone use the mill master mills and can give some idea of how well they work?


----------



## alowen474 (27/12/10)

What are you turning it with? how fast is it spinning?

I don't think these like to turn too quickly, and if they do I don't think they draw the grain well initially.


----------



## mje1980 (27/12/10)

When new, the barley crusher has a rubber O ring that makes the non driven roller turn, regardless of the gap. Brilliant thinking, however they don't last very long, and you get that problem. i've had mine for years, and never had the problem til recently, just means i have to reverse it manually til it grips, then im good. Im thinking of stripping mine and adding another O ring. Would like a mill with two driven rollers, but its a minor inconvenience for me at the moment. If i get to your stage i'll look at other options. 

Cheers


----------



## Gout (27/12/10)

i often replace the "o" ring even though the manufacture claims its not needed, it does help however is such a pain. I drive mine with hand drill and motor trying to find a good way to crack the grain. The motor is running slow, the drill is a bit harder to control and via hand very slow. The same problem with all methods it may grip for a bit then slips and it wont grip untill i empty it and make it "catch" with either back wind and a slow forward wind or a large gap. However it soon jumps loose and i am kicking kegs in rage.....


----------



## bradmcm (27/12/10)

I have had one for well over 10 years and it's had a regular work out, many hundreds of kilos have gone through it, and it's still working like new and it's really only been cleaned a few times, and maybe oiled once or twice.

Yes, it sometimes has a problem with an initial grip of the grain - depending on the size of the grain. As it often crushes single varieties of grains for customers, it does become noticeable. A batch of chocolate malt we have is notorious for not wanting to feed.
There are two things you need to do - get the right gap for the majority of situations - and as another poster stated, feed in a small amount first and wait for the rollers to grab, you may need to gently help it in, obviously not while you are turning the roller!
However it is rare that we need to do this - the gap that is set feeds through 90% of the time. The other 10% takes only a few seconds to rectify, I haven't had to adjust the gap setting for a long time - and then only for doing unusual tasks like rye.


----------



## Gout (27/12/10)

bradmcm said:


> I have had one for well over 10 years and it's had a regular work out, many hundreds of kilos have gone through it, and it's still working like new and it's really only been cleaned a few times, and maybe oiled once or twice.
> 
> Yes, it sometimes has a problem with an initial grip of the grain - depending on the size of the grain. As it often crushes single varieties of grains for customers, it does become noticeable. A batch of chocolate malt we have is notorious for not wanting to feed.
> There are two things you need to do - get the right gap for the majority of situations - and as another poster stated, feed in a small amount first and wait for the rollers to grab, you may need to gently help it in, obviously not while you are turning the roller!
> However it is rare that we need to do this - the gap that is set feeds through 90% of the time. The other 10% takes only a few seconds to rectify, I haven't had to adjust the gap setting for a long time - and then only for doing unusual tasks like rye.



Thanks for the help, i tend to pour about 1cup of grain in, and use the hand on the roller shaft to grip onto the roller, once it grabs i turn it on and pour more in, often it takes off for a while, but often it stops within 20 seconds.

I am cracking 14 odd kgs each run but it never gets half way without a hick up.
I have tried a large gap - it helps but means 2 runs, and a tighter gap = no chance.

It used to be great but i wonder if its wearing out, either way its really getting to me. I was going to brew today however the entire day was spent trying to get the mill to work. Finally with a double pass its worked ( about 2 hours) so i can brew tomorrow but i doubt i can keep spending such time to crack grain. A slow crack is one thing but the start stop anger is just doing my head in


----------



## manticle (27/12/10)

I use a corona but recently bought a second hand mill from another brewer. This thread made me check - it is indeed a barley crusher malt mill with 7 pound hopper. I got a motor gratis from the same brewer so have been wanting to set it up to run with motor and belt.

Hopefully I don't encounter these problems but if I do, I know where to look for answers.


----------



## Snow (4/1/11)

Gout said:


> Thanks for the help, i tend to pour about 1cup of grain in, and use the hand on the roller shaft to grip onto the roller, once it grabs i turn it on and pour more in, often it takes off for a while, but often it stops within 20 seconds.
> 
> I am cracking 14 odd kgs each run but it never gets half way without a hick up.
> I have tried a large gap - it helps but means 2 runs, and a tighter gap = no chance.
> ...


Gout,

this sounds like a painful issue. I too am having feeding problems with my BC. Have you tried running the mill at a slower rate? The fact that it is stopping feeding during the crush says to me that it is running too fast for subsequent grains to catch in the roller while the current grains are being pulled through. Just a thought...

Hope you sort this - it would be a shame to have to buy a new mill when your current one has a "lifetime" warranty.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Hatchy (4/1/11)

I ran mine quicker yesterday than I normally would & it seemed to work as well or better. If it starts slipping it's normally just a matter of running the drill in reverse for a second & then forward again & it goes ok. My barley crusher is less of a PITA than the can opener I was using in the kit days.


----------



## Gout (4/1/11)

i have tried running it very slow (eg turning it slowly by hand to "grip") but it can still slip.

I will play with the gap and maybe end up doing 2 runs in the mill ( loose then finer) and when i win the lotto i would love a mashmaster or similar to prevent this slipping roller issue that i have been having.

It used to be a great mill and over the years slowly got worse. It has cracked much grain, but i am sure others would have cracked more without these issues.


----------



## Paul H (4/1/11)

I too have had this issue & have been advised by the makers of the BC to disassemble, clean & add a small amount of oil to the free rolling roller. I enjoy a small improvement for only a couple of kilos but invariably I end up with the same result again. I am not even prepared to on sell it as I don't believe the product can be returned to full function.

ATM I am enjoying one of Franks MM mills (courteousy of a brewer on a hiatus) & again am reminded of the advantages of buying local.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Gout (4/1/11)

same advice - same result here.


----------



## Duff (4/1/11)

Same problem with mine. Over the years I have owned it (5 - 6 now) I have tried the pull apart and clean method which works temporarily but gets back to the same problem again not long after. For my brew yesterday I find that if I mix all my additional malts (crystal, wheat, etc.) in with the base it will pull through alot better than the base by itself. I still have to get my hand in under the mill to give the idle roller a turn at times, but it is a bit more bearable. Next mill will be a dual roller drive for sure.

Cheers.


----------



## MHB (4/1/11)

Just a thought, has anyone looked at replacing the bronze bearings?
They should be available from any halfway decent engineering shop.

MHB


----------



## wobblythongs (4/1/11)

Hmmm Well the knurl looks brand new so that eliminates that side of the problem.

My guess would be at 1 time the drill pulled over the mill and bent the shaft slightly and has gotten worse over time. 

If it works OK when you oil it for a short time maybe next time pull it apart buy some engineer's blue then run it to see any major wear in one place.


----------



## QldKev (4/1/11)

Are the rollers aligned square to the end plates? I think it could causing jamming of the non driven roller. Maybe over the years the mounting has moved?

QldKev


----------



## beers (4/1/11)

I've only had mine for a year or so & unfortunately it has started to do the same. Annoying as hell when you have a full hopper.


----------



## devo (4/1/11)

I've had mine for a few years now and never had this issue.


----------



## Snow (5/1/11)

devo said:


> I've had mine for a few years now and never had this issue.



Thanks for your help Devo. Awesome.


----------



## Hatchy (4/2/11)

I thought I'd fixed mine but from reading this again it looks like I'll probably have the same problems again at some point.

Mine seemed to start having problems when I started crushing quicker. I'll be going with a slow crush from now on. Is it worth wetting the grain a bit or using some wheat in every recipe? I'm not really good at anything to do with tools so I'd prefer not to have to keep pulling it apart if possible. I got given a cordless drill for it, would a corded drill work better?

I was amazed how much crap was in it but my guess is that it would've milled over a ton of grain (I got it 2nd hand) so it's no surprise that it needed a clean & a lube.


----------



## Superoo (4/2/11)

If the knurling is ok, then the only things i can think that might bind it up would be gunk buildup between the ends of the rollers and the end plates, or the bearongs are tight. 
If it spins freely with no grain by hand, i would Assume that when the grain puts the side load on the bearings, they are not smooth or lubed enough. 
As previously mentioned, try an engineering shop or even ebay for bronze bushes / bearings. 

Hope it works out fo you. 

Cheers,


----------



## BoilerBoy (4/2/11)

Hatchy said:


> I thought I'd fixed mine but from reading this again it looks like I'll probably have the same problems again at some point.
> 
> Mine seemed to start having problems when I started crushing quicker. I'll be going with a slow crush from now on. Is it worth wetting the grain a bit or using some wheat in every recipe? I'm not really good at anything to do with tools so I'd prefer not to have to keep pulling it apart if possible. I got given a cordless drill for it, would a corded drill work better?
> 
> I was amazed how much crap was in it but my guess is that it would've milled over a ton of grain (I got it 2nd hand) so it's no surprise that it needed a clean & a lube.



Hatchy, 
I wouldn't wet the grain, just make sure the rollers are brushed clean after each use, build up occurs making it less effective.

Use your drill on a slow speed it will make a better crush and as I said earlier in this thread you can try two crushes adjusting the gap width each time which is very annoying but I hate having to empty out the hopper constantly. 

Just get yourself a set of feeler gauges and a screw driver its not difficult to adjust.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## barneyhanway (7/1/14)

Same issue for me. I've resorted to what I call the "reach around" method: reach under the base board with your spare hand (right hand is on the drill) and flick the non-drive roller to get it spinning again. Watch your fingers!
Such a pain in the arse, I have to give it a reach around every few seconds sometimes. Makes me so mad.

I have gone through phases of pulling the whole thing apart and cleaning, even after say every second batch. It goes back to sticking pretty darn quick.
I considered replacing the o-ring (factory one fell off within 4 crushes) but don't really want to do that every couple of times either.

I realise this is an old thread, just wanted to add another voice to the choir of discontent.


----------



## djar007 (7/1/14)

I wouldn't be putting my hand anywhere near it mate. Use a stick or a fork or something.


----------



## mje1980 (7/1/14)

I've got one and it's great. Occasionally doesn't want to crush but it's usually a bigger or smaller grain size, so I adjust and you wouldn't believe it, it works. It ain't rocket science.


----------



## mckenry (7/1/14)

Timely. I just ordered a MM on Friday. My Barley Crusher finally shitted me off one too many times. I was the public defender of the BC, swearing by its longetivity. I must have cracked over 1000kg in the years I had it, but it was slipping too much for my liking. I pulled it apart, cleaned it and while it worked well for a few more brews it would slip again. I have not replaced any parts as suggested in this thread though. So, if someone is looking to buy a second hand Barley Crusher Mill and they can replace the rings/washers etc to bring it back to new, send me a PM. Maybe you'll get the bargain of the day!


----------



## fletcher (7/1/14)

ack. i was just looking to get one of these in a week or two...but now i'm second guessing it.


----------



## barneyhanway (7/1/14)

djar007 said:


> I wouldn't be putting my hand anywhere near it mate. Use a stick or a fork or something.


Whilst I definitely agree, your hand in the bottom of it is no where near as big a risk as in the top – the rollers at the bottom are rolling away from each other. DO NOT put your hands anywhere near the top.


----------



## Black n Tan (7/1/14)

I had a few problems when the second time I mounted my BC because the holes on the wood board to which I mounted the BC must not have been perfectly aligned with the BC. Thus when I tightened the BC to the board, it slightly distorted the body of the BC and this meant that the rollers would not move freely. When I loosened off the nuts, it would move freely again. Consequently I drilled larger holes in the mounting board that I attach the BC to so as to have a bit more play. Since I did this it works without any problems. I would suggest you detach the BC from the board and see if it works. if it does then you know what the problem is and I suggest you drill larger holes in the mounting board to give some play. Hope that helps.


----------



## Black n Tan (7/1/14)

And don't touchy the rollers when the thing is on, even from underneath: if you drill is accidentally in reverse your fingers will be crushed! It is just safer not put your fingers anywhere near the rollers.


----------



## jyo (7/1/14)

I have had a few issues with mine not gripping the grain, but this has always been when changing grain types, especially from Aus to UK grain. A quick gap adjustment and I'm on my way.


----------



## WitWonder (9/1/14)

fletcher said:


> ack. i was just looking to get one of these in a week or two...but now i'm second guessing it.


Only "second guessing"? Based on comments in here If I were you I'd avoid it like the plague. Plenty of other mills out there that do a far better job.

"Quality is remembered long after price is forgotten."


----------



## mje1980 (9/1/14)

It's not exactly a cheapo item. Mine must be close to 10 years old and if I ( the operator ) make the correct adjustments for the grains I'm crushing ( raw wheat, spelt, euro pils, uk ales etc ), it has always worked fine. 

A far better job, hmmm if my barley crusher crushes the grain how I want, which it does, it's no worse a job than any other mill is it?


----------



## growler (9/1/14)

I initially had similar problems with a 3 roller Monster mill.

The solution in my case was as QldKev and Black n Tan have described.

Make sure you have a little adjustment in the mounting holes so you can get the end plates parallel and let the nondriven roller run freely.

My 5c.....

G.


----------

